# Oxandro Tablets



## BIGBRADUK (Apr 26, 2009)

first of all i would like to say hi and thanks for any information and opinions given.

i have just got hold of some thai anavar and i was wondering if anyone could help me with my first cycle,

6 weeks 20mg - 30mg ed
10mg am 10mg pm(if i up my dose i will take 10mg in the afternoon)
tamoxifen 20mg 4 weeks

i aint sure what dose to run the tamoxifen at as this is a mild cycle. i have read alot of conflicting posts about wether or not anavar will shut down your natural test, personally i think it will so i thought i'd play it safe and run a pct.

heres a little more information on me.

age: 20
height: 6ft 3
weight: 220lbs
bf%: 20%
steroid experience: zero
training: on and off since i was 16 years old, started training hard these last 4 months.
Diet: i know it could be better, but its the best its ever been.

training schedule: 

mon - chest(flys, dumbell press incline, dumbell press flat) triceps(rope extensions, machine push downs)

tues - back(lat pull down close grip, seated row, bent over row) biceps(hammer curls, cable machine curls)

wed - rest

thurs - shoulders(dumbbell press, lateral raise's, front dumbbell raise's) legs(leg press, leg extensions front and rear)

i dont always workout on the same days. i like to change the excercise's i do for each muscle group after about a month, as i've heard it stops your muscles getting used to the same stress.

any opinions and information on training would be appreciated.

thanks brad


----------



## BIGBRADUK (Apr 26, 2009)

i have attached a picture of the tabs


----------



## Shadowcam (Apr 26, 2009)

Well done for supplying information on yourself.

 Most guys are to embarrest to because they know they have no business messing with steroids.

 Maybe this is not the case with you but Im sure a few more experienced personel will tell you that you also are not ready for steroids for many reasons.

When you have learned how to train and eat consistantly for a few years, not a few months and you are at a much lower bodyfat percentage and you look like a bodybuilder then you may consider a cycle.

Throw the anavar in the bin, it will do nothing and is most probally fake. In a few years if you have persisted with bodybuilding and have made significant progress then you can start to research how to inject testosterone.


----------



## Built (Apr 26, 2009)

At 20% bodyfat, you are WAY too juicy to run AAS. Even if the thai stuff you have is legit, it'll be a waste on you while you're still fat - your estrogen is high right now because aromatase resides in adipose tissue. Diet down a bit before you run ANYTHING. At 20% bodyfat, you should diet down to at least 12% before you run anything. Oxandrolone is, for the most part, a chick drug - it's not going to be strong enough to do anything but shut you down at a high enough dose (it can) and mess up your liver enzymes - it's mild on the liver, but it still can mess you up at high enough doses - and if you don't take a somewhat high dose it will do nothing for you toward your current goals - if anything, it'll just make you hungrier. Remember, AAS promote protein synthesis. You're not taking an appetite suppressant or a fat-burner. 

How are you currently dieting and training?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2009)

Its not too abnormal to hear of guys using as much as 80mg, it gets expensive and like said above - it was created for women and children hence the high doses for adult males.

I'd keep cleaning up that diet and cut up some more first. Many people don't like cardio but I don't see much wrong with it, I was in the best shape of my life when I walked briskly 30-40 minutes a day to and from the gym.


----------



## BIGBRADUK (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks for the information everyone i'll have to consider what you have said.

my training is going good at the moment when i first started my body fat was above 22% and i was 210lbs.

my diet is ok i know it could be alot better, i've been eating healthy and just having a treat now and again. i aint sure how many carbs or grams of protein i have in a day. 

i usually have 100g of scottish oats and 25g of protein shake mixed with 300ml of milk as soon as i wake up.

6 grams of creatine with some fruit juice.

about an hour later i'll have some eggs(scrambled or french toast)

pre workout i'll have some tuna pasta or mackerel about an hour before the gym.

straight after the gym i'll have 25g of protein shake mixed with 200ml of water so it digests quicker

when i get home i'll have my tea which is usually pasta or mash potato, veg and some kind of meat.

if am feeling hungry later on i'll have some rice cake's with a bit of light spread cheese.

before bed i'll have another 25g of protein shake and some cottage cheese.

thanks again for the help

brad


----------



## BIGBRADUK (Apr 27, 2009)

what dose would you recommend for the tamoxifen if i was to run this cycle?

thanks brad


----------



## nkira (Apr 27, 2009)

Considering 220lbs body weight & 20% body fat you are carrying around 26lbs of fat, Your lean muscle mass is 194 lbs.

And as Built said you should diet down, looking at your posted diet the macro break down is as follows (I'll my best but many of the quantities are not listed)

Oats (100 Gram) P 13.7g C 68.2g F 6.9g

Protein Shake (25g Whey) approx P 21g C 3.5g F 0.5g (In any whey there are some carbs, check lable on container & confirm macros.)

Milk (300ml) - Whole Milk or low fat?

Juice (Approx ml?) Which juice?

Eggs (Whole or whites only? & how many eggs?)

French Toast - How many slices? (Check label on packing for macros)

Pasta or mash potato - approx quantity (eye ball it)

Rice Cake or Cheese - low fat cheese?

Cottage cheese - low fat? Approx quantity - try cup measurement.

You should start fitdaying everything.... FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

But IMO too many carbs......but wait for Built.


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2009)

I have no reason to suspect there are too many carbs - that's very individual. But I would like to know how many calories, and how many grams of protein, carb and fat. If you're not ready to at least monitor and plan your intake, you're not ready to run AAS.

To the OP: FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal - it's easy after the first few days, and your results will no longer be a random crap-shoot. 

Post up your macros, let's see what you're eating.


----------



## nkira (Apr 27, 2009)

I stand corrected. 



Built said:


> I have no reason to suspect there are too many carbs - that's very individual.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2009)

Built said:


> If you're not ready to at least monitor and plan your intake, you're not ready to run AAS.



No balogna but this is the truth. I learned myself that gains will cease without the diet in order, natural or juiced, and pretty much no matter how much you run. You can put a supercharger on a car but without the correct octane and quanity of fuel you will just get retarded timing and eventually detonate blowing a ring landing and dropping your oil all over the street.  You can't build a fire without the fuel, and gear invites lazy dieting until you realize after awhile that you've flatlined and aren't making gains anymore. I see this in person, people still juicing but looking exactly as they did the last YEAR I saw them.

I've seen people really blow up on the stuff, and people look the same for long periods of time. It comes down to diet! To hit the bullseye you gotta map out a plan how to get there.


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2009)

Besides, the shit's expensive, illegal and has side effects. Might as well squeeze all you can from your cycle, yanno?


----------

